# 3 way dimmer not compatible with a regular 3 way switch?



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

I hooked up a Leviton Vizia 3 way dimmer on one end and a regular 3 way switch decora style on the other end. The dimmer will only work when the other 3way switch is in a certain position.

Now i know your gonna say my travelers and common are mixed up but they certainly are not.

I definitley have my travelers correct and the commons correct. 

Funny thing is i took the dimmer out and installed a regular 3 way switch and the circuit works fine.

Anyone ever come across this before??


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What kind of bulbs are you useing?


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

gold said:


> What kind of bulbs are you useing?


 
I only had an inc in it and it dimmed and worked fine if the other 3 way switch was in a certain position. Once you hit the switch in the other position the 3 way dimmer wouldnt work at all.

The instructions said minimum 40 watt bulb for it to work i had a 60 in it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

you're going to get some sh*t for using Leviton to begin with...
try a different device?


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

Ok apparently from what i gather from the net i need to have a companion or slave dimmer of the same brand/model for it to work.

Weird but good way for them to make more money!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> Ok apparently from what i gather from the net i need to have a companion or slave dimmer of the same brand/model for it to work.
> 
> Weird but good way for them to make more money!



Perhaps it needs the master/slave combo so the light can be dimmed from either end.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps it needs the master/slave combo so the light can be dimmed from either end.


 
funny:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

you sure there not CFLs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> funny:laughing:



Not funny. Many dimmers are part of a paired set.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Not funny. Many dimmers are part of a paired set.


Funny you quoted me and said pretty much what i said.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

pawirenut said:


> I hooked up a Leviton Vizia 3 way dimmer on one end and a regular 3 way switch decora style on the other end. The dimmer will only work when the other 3way switch is in a certain position.
> 
> Now i know your gonna say my travelers and common are mixed up but they certainly are not.
> 
> ...


Your correct. You need the slave for it to work. I just took my pair out 3 weeks ago after about 5 years in my dining room.

My pair of 3 way dimmers. Don't remember the model but it was Leviton.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I installed a bunch of these in my house and you do need the Leviton Vizia remote for 3-way use. There's one with indicator LEDs and one without. The LED one has to be on the line side whereas the non-LED one can be in either position. Also the remotes need a neutral.

I love these dimmers, they look great and they have programmable rise/fall time and minimum/maximum brightness. They are a bit expensive but the nice fade on/off always wows people. I believe the filament life should be extended too since the lamps are soft-started every time.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

I have always put one 3 way switch & one dimmer worked every time. Not trying to be funny read instructions with the new dimmer maybe need slave as others have indicated but I have never heard of it. Could you let me know out-come for my own knoweldge thanks.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wayne g said:


> I have always put one 3 way switch & one dimmer worked every time. Not trying to be funny read instructions with the new dimmer maybe need slave as others have indicated but I have never heard of it. Could you let me know out-come for my own knoweldge thanks.


Here are the instructions-- seems like a slave switch is needed. This is from their site. These are Vizia + dimmers. I did not see Vizia dimmers.



> • Vizia +™ dimmers are not compatible with standard 3-way or 4-way switches. They must be used with compatible Vizia +™ remotes for multi-location dimming.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here are the instructions-- seems like a slave switch is needed. This is from their site. These are Vizia + dimmers. I did not see Vizia dimmers.


Looks like the same wiring diagram I had.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have master/slave dimmers in my house. I really don't like them that much. Too long of a wait for my liking for the full bright to come on. I already grabbed my wallet in the dark and left for work before the light comes on...


----------



## terrancelee (Aug 12, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> you're going to get some sh*t for using Leviton to begin with...
> try a different device?



Why? Leviton is good stuff imo, have had no issues with them over the past several years. 

I really like the Vizia+ line, although you do have to have a coordinating remote with the dimmer. This is to enable dimming from every location you have a switch in your 3 way / 4 way setup. They can also be programmed for different dimming options that are nice. Vizia also has a RF line for home automation using Zwave frequencies that is nice. You can do some neat stuff with this system. Not as fancy as a full blown one like Control 4, but for a basic home automation, pretty nice.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> Ok apparently from what i gather from the net i need to have a companion or slave dimmer of the same brand/model for it to work.
> 
> Weird but good way for them to make more money!


Same as X-10


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I have master/slave dimmers in my house. I really don't like them that much. Too long of a wait for my liking for the full bright to come on. I already grabbed my wallet in the dark and left for work before the light comes on...



Many have a double click feature. You double tap them and they immediately go to full brightness. When one uses any of these set ups you are not doing a 3way, you are doing a master on the load end and a controller or slave on the other.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

pawirenut said:


> I hooked up a Leviton Vizia 3 way dimmer on one end and a regular 3 way switch *decora style* on the other end. The dimmer will only work when the other 3way switch is in a certain position.


There is always some kinda problem when you install decora. Like those 3:30 service calls that need a Fancy fan installed that comes with a decora style speed control that needs to go into a 4 gang box with a bunch of toggle switches...grrrrr


----------

